# Tool box vs. Tool bag



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Tool bag. I have a toolbox in the truck for the tools I dont use often. The Veto tool bag has worked well for me.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

definitely bag

especially when it comes to placing tools in truck/shop cart, floors, finished surfaces, etc

besides, i think i've busted the latches off of every box i've owned

~CS~


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

large canvass bag you never know what you may want to stuff into it :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

oh sure

2-3 Mexicans 

no prob!

~CS~


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Used to be a tote but my foreman kept borrowing tools and putting them in the job box shelf. After that I got a small tool box (cute red one) with a lock.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Box is the way to go if you are on a larger job storing your tools in a gang box. People don't intend to always steal, but with a bag it just happens. Plus a box you can keep more organized.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Both. On electrical job sites we'd drop off a Job Box and chain it up at the end of each day. We'd also then have our own tool bags that we tote with us.

Outside of that, tool bags.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i used a bag for years. now, i will not use anything but a box. too many people are human garbage, and my tools are too important.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Georgiaboy said:


> I was wondering what everybodies take was on the subject. Tool box vs. Tool bag


I like em both.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

plus, technically, a tool box and lock is on our tool list.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Get yourself a nice bag. It's worth it to spend the extra cash. They make bag now that have a storage case built in underneath. Great for carrying bits and the like.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Veto is the way to go. Just got my new xl today. Although I was greatly disappointed to see on the tag on the inside "made in china". My old veto does not say this. When did this happen or has it always been this way.


----------

